# so how do i tune my 1985 vw cabriolet?



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

so how do i tune my 1985 vw cabriolet to run faster? Its a 1.8l 8v on CIS. o2sensor code-mod? fuel enrichment possible?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nah

you looking to tune up or tune "up"?


----------



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

i heard something about just straight up cutting the o2sensor wiring off and it will then run in default mode and give me more gas and hence more HorsePower. that true? anything else i can do?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

good luck trying to get free power.

You want more power, look into exhaust, cams, motor swaps..


----------



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

k, just installed a full exhaust system header to muffler by tt. so i cant just cut the o2sensor wire for MORE POWER?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

VWsAreRad said:


> ... so i cant just cut the o2sensor wire for MORE POWER?


 No.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VWsAreRad said:


> k, just installed a full exhaust system header to muffler by tt. *so i cant just cut the o2sensor wire for MORE POWER?*


 are you actually being serious here? the 02 sensor is the only thing the car has to tell it if its running at optimal a/f mixture.. if it dont have that, kiss your fuel mileage goodbye.


----------



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

yea fuel mileage, but id still have more power. but the fuel mileage and extra gas clogging the cat converter is keeping me from doing this so yea your right


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Once you engage the WOT switch on the TB (by going full throttle), the O2 sensor has nothing to do with the fueling. So essentially, by cutting the O2, you'd reduce your economy and gain zero power. Not to mention that extra gas without extra air = no extra power. 

Give'r a shot though, if you think it'll work.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

85 cabby cis-l has wot switch?


----------



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

B4S said:


> Once you engage the WOT switch on the TB (by going full throttle), the O2 sensor has nothing to do with the fueling. So essentially, by cutting the O2, you'd reduce your economy and gain zero power. Not to mention that extra gas without extra air = no extra power.
> 
> Give'r a shot though, if you think it'll work.




was just curious, i wont do it. know any other quick mods that add power?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Nitrous. It's the best bang for the buck you can get, cause anything else you try will really only offer a few extra horses at best.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

B4S said:


> Nitrous. It's the best bang for the buck you can get, cause anything else you try will really only offer a few extra horses at best.


but you still gotta build the engine to handle it.. you will break a piston so fast in a stock VW engine..

seen it done, broke the ring land bad. cracked the ring. scored the crap outta the block.


----------



## VWsAreRad (Mar 25, 2009)

what about a very small shot? even worth the money?


----------

